# repacking muzzy exhaust



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

i was wondering if you have to repack the muffler after you have buried in water and mud motor kept running as we made it thru. don't have a snorkle on it yet.or does any damage happen?


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

You should be good for a few. Was the water mud, or clear? Pull the spark arrest and take a look.


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

Look at it in the morning , it was mud water


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

You'll be good for awhile but it will eventually clogged your core and eat away your packing


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

That is what has happened, core is clogged up can you order rebuild kit from muzzy or any packing will do?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

You can order the packing from Muzzy. I had to repack mine. It was all packed down to the outlet side of the pipe, only had about 7 inches of material in an 18 inch canistor. It was super loud. I had to drill out all the rivets and take it completely apart to rebuild it. It's not too tough. The new packing was like a pillow, it wasn't loose like i had seen before. i don't think it matters if you use a different brand, just make sure you pack it full.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

I used that stringy fiberglass packing in mine and used a wire brush on the core


----------



## fastpapa (Feb 20, 2010)

thanks guys i will try it


----------

